

Wyden, Udall on NSA Collection Compliance Violations - acqq
http://www.wyden.senate.gov/news/press-releases/wyden-udall-statement-on-reports-of-compliance-violations-made-under-nsa-collection-programs

======
acqq
The most impressive sentence:

 _We have previously said that the violations of these laws and rules were
more serious than had been acknowledged, and we believe Americans should know
that this confirmation is just the tip of a larger iceberg._

Apparently there's still much more untold. And the senators still don't intend
to tell openly what they now.

~~~
malandrew
What I don't get is why he doesn't just go out and tell Americans what exactly
they should do to remedy this... specific actions. Clearly he's signaling that
there is something top secret that we, the people, should know is being done
in our name. The problem is that the average person isn't going to know what's
the next step they should take upon hearing his warning.

